

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (Jan '11 H1b/International Edition) - agentx

I <i>honestly</i> didn't want to add to the clutter on the frontpage, but once again, I didn't see anything specific for those in need of visa sponsorship (H1b).<p>So if you're hiring (and sponsoring H1b), perhaps you could say so in this thread, or simply add on or edit your response in the other "Who's Hiring?" thread.<p>Thanks.
======
neilkumar
Yelp is hiring engineers, sys admins, product managers and more ---
<http://www.yelp.com/careers> (+ h1b sponsorships)

------
pjy04
We need an experienced iPhone developer in LA to work on a project for us.
Send an email to phil [at] ipplex.com

------
anonymoushn
imo.im is hiring software engineers, operations engineers, visual designers,
marketers, and software engineering interns. H1b sponsorships all around.

<https://imo.im/jobs.html>

------
drew_kutchar
We have an open linux admin position in LA. Send resumes to
jobs[at]venarc[dot]com

------
elviejo
For foreigners I'd like to mention that hiring Mexicans and Canadians is
pretty easy with the TN visa.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN_status>

~~~
rhymeswithcycle
Can anyone share their experiences with this? My understanding is that the TN
will let someone with a CS degree take a "Computer System Analyst" job, but
you have to show that the job consists of requirements analysis and
architecture rather than coding.

Is this true in practice? Have any hackers here worked on TN visas?

~~~
dstein
If you don't have a computer engineering degree I'd forget about trying to
obtain a TN. I'm Canadian and was working in the US for many years as a web
developer under the TN "scientific technologist" category. I don't have a CE
degree, and it was generally very iffy whether they'd extend the TN each year,
but they did... until 2008 when they started coming down really hard.

I don't know if they started cracking down on TN's in general, but long story
short... even while working _legally_ in the United States and holding a valid
TN I ended up getting flagged in the US customs database as an illegal
immigrant and will probably have trouble if I even try to visit the country
again.

------
keithclark
I'm hiring hackers,mobile developers, a crisis team, and PR people to work
with me on my Maryland based start-up. If your intersted send me an email
klownkeeper@gmail.com

------
knandyal
We are hiring web 2.0 product managers with experience in B2C fashion business
and crack UI/UX designers. My email is knandyal at stylewok dot calm.

